# Is it normal for a budgie to strech A LOT?



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys! My baby budgie (1yo) has always been stretching a lot. Is this normal? And he usually takes his sweet time doing so with one leg at a time. He's displaying normal behavior otherwise. Mostly he stretches whenever he's out with us, like many times after he's already streched. Does he need more company, vitamins etc? He loooves his cage and had plenty of toys and chewing stuff. Help? Anyone else's budgie who does this?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.my budgie stretches often.especially when they get relaxed .I'm pretty sure its a normal thing with them.and sometimes they will flap there in excitement or when flying.hope to see some photos soon.blessings.we're here if you need us.:green pied:


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

I believe so! My budgies stretch every time i come back into my room and right before they take off for flight. They always gotta be ready!


----------



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you guys! I always get worried when my new budgie behaves differently from my old one, but I'm glad it's all paranoia so far :blue lovlie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, your little one sounds like he's just fine  Some birds stretch all the time--my girl does! Every time I walk in the room after being away longer than a few minutes she gets up to stretch in case I open her cage door or something 

I agree, they've gotta be ready!


----------

